# TKAA Meeting 7-20-05



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

****FYI******

TKAA meeting this Wednesday /630pm /Ocean East 2


Corey and those in tha know.whats on tha Agenda?


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

darn i gots ta work


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

darn... i live 4 hours away...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

We will elect a Bord of Directors, some other club business, and discuss the kayak fishnig tournaments.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Bummer!*

Wanted to attend the meeting to join the TKAA, and meet some of you guys/gals.

Wife had surgery yesterday on her shoulder and is in rough shape  .... she had a rough time getting the anesthesia to wear off. I need to hang out at home with her for a few days before I can venture out again.

Cory, could you give me a addy to send membership dues ? I would love to join.


BTW.......if any of you peeps see a red t160i kayak out leaving a serpentine wake , followed by repetative capsizing........it prolly me getting aquainted with my new craft.. Just pretend you didnt see it......no need to waste a flare


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

J_Lannon said:


> BTW.......if any of you peeps see a red t160i kayak out leaving a serpentine wake , followed by repetative capsizing........it prolly me getting aquainted with my new craft.. Just pretend you didnt see it......no need to waste a flare


J L, that's funny. We've all felt that way


----------

